# snappy puppy help !!



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi All, 

Just after a bit of advice on my 3 month old Cocker Spaniel puppy Oscar.

He is absolutely lovely and doing really well except he is a bit snappy.

This is usually A) Guarding - If he has manages to get his hands on something he shouldn't have he scoots under the coffee table and can be quite snappy about giving it up. He was really quite aggresive over a pigs ear i gave him.

B) When he is very excited he mouths the children and insists on hanging off of clothing, this gets him really fired up and at the moment i am isolating him for a minute or 2 when he gets too much.

The main issue though is with other dogs, he is really friendly and not timid and he is absolutely fine as long as they don't want to play. As soon as they get a bit boisterous he growls, bares teeth and snaps. He seems fine afterwards and goes back to waggy tail and sniffing once they stop. The problem is that my friend has a Eurasier puppy that is 3 times the size of Oscar and we don't know when we are supposed to intervene between the 2 of them, neither one will back off. He snapped at a lab puppy today and it really was just saying hello so i am concerned the problem will get worse if i don't address it properly.

Thanks,


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Play biting is puppy behaviour but as for the pigs ear i would make him take it nicley and i would take it back from him so he knows hes getting it back when hes eating take is food away and then praise and give back you dont want him to get food agressive, as for pulling the kids cloths i would tell him NO like you mean it and if he gets to much put him out of the way for 5 mins to calm down then get him back he as to no were he stands but you must remember hes only 3 months, as for the dogs let him play if he gets to much the other dogs will tell him and put him in is place


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry only stand in if you think the play is getting to much but the play sound and growls always sound worse than what it is and if you are not sure then tell them enough and move dogs away then let them play try stand back you will see yourself if the play is getting out of control


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks, that's really helpful. It's what i have been doing but just wasn't sure if it was the right thing to do and didn't want to get it wrong. 



Have definately been telling him No with the children, usually get on all fours and give him a good telling off (looks slightly mad but seems to do the trick)


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww good luck hope everything goes ok just stay in control of leader ship and you wont go far wrong when he knows his place in the pack 

And welcome to the forum 

some pics of him would be nice when you get chance


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

no problem he is very handsome and a lovely chap, i have made him sound a nightmare but he is doing really well.









just needed to work out how to do it :biggrin:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

rainy said:


> no problem he is very handsome and a lovely chap, i have made him sound a nightmare but he is doing really well.
> 
> View attachment 16497
> 
> ...


Is that your cocker spaniel puppy in the pic? Woody looked just like that - RIP. I miss my Woo


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, He is pretty handsome, a real sweetie. Lovely soft face and really bright.

I haven't had cocker spaniels before but it seemed the right breed for us. Lots of fun.

I don't know anything about the breed but he has Kavora on his mothers side who i think were quite well respected breeders.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

a more recent picture for you









He was about 9 weeks here he is twice this size now


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

rainy said:


> a more recent picture for you
> 
> View attachment 16521
> 
> ...


aar lovely pic of him!


----------



## spot (Feb 10, 2009)

It is quite common for your puppy to be having some behavior issues at this stage in his life - don't stress too much - but don't allow any play fighting - it just isn't a good idea - as it is basically a battle of dominance and as the pack leader you don't need to have your authority challenged- if you do enjoy tug games - make sure YOU always win the toy - this underlines that you are in charge. Good luck


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

rainy said:


> Yeah, He is pretty handsome, a real sweetie. Lovely soft face and really bright.
> 
> I haven't had cocker spaniels before but it seemed the right breed for us. Lots of fun.
> 
> I don't know anything about the breed but he has Kavora on his mothers side who i think were quite well respected breeders.


Thexy are sweet dears.

A heads up regarding the breed though - Woody, as he got older had eye infections and his teeth began to rot, so just thought i'd advise you to check on him as he gets older.

Apparently spaniels are prone to eye problems. Don't know about the teeth thing though but its what happened to him. Aside from that cocker spaniels are great dogs


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

hes a cute puppy........


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree very cute.

This was woody by the way - check my sig.


----------



## Daddydog (Jan 3, 2009)

spot said:


> It is quite common for your puppy to be having some behavior issues at this stage in his life - don't stress too much - but don't allow any play fighting - it just isn't a good idea - as it is basically a battle of dominance and as the pack leader you don't need to have your authority challenged- if you do enjoy tug games - make sure YOU always win the toy - this underlines that you are in charge. Good luck


I second that too, we have done this with our spud (Yellow lab) and he is fantastic at giving things back, he lets go every time he is told to and takes things gently.

He's 17months old now and I think it really has paid off spending time letting him know he is not the boss, as he is growing up to be a very easy going, fairly passive, happy dog (Although that may just be lab's in general)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes ears eyes and teeth are to be watched.

Woody does look like him, Lovely.

He is definately better round the children already and has learnt "leave" but he just gets over excited, can't blame him really they wind him up and he just wants to play.

Have decided to pop along to some training classes on Saturday morning, thought it might help with the socialising.

Thanks for the help:thumbup1:


----------



## AliH (Jan 19, 2013)

He sounds very like our 16 week old puppy, Barney. Same breed and colour as Oscar. Just wondering how you got on x


----------

